# Gold Severum and Jewel Cichlid - Tank Mates?



## forddna (Oct 30, 2007)

My tank is only a 56g corner bowfront. Both the Severum and the Jewel are currently about 3" and doing well together. The Jewel is picking on my Rainbow Cichlid, so I'm going to trade the Rainbow in.

What other fish would do well with this setup? Could I have a shoal of Dwarf Neon Rainbows? Would the Jewel be too aggressive for them? I read mixed things about the Rainbows..

Thanks!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Jewels tend to be very agressive with other species in my experience... but most cychlids ignore Severums for what i've seen so i don't think there will be a problem


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

In the long run your tank will be too small for the Severum. Many years ago we used to keep Jewels with Blue acaras without too many problems


----------



## forddna (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, I know. I will either upgrade or trade him in. I've always got multiple tanks going, so who knows. I have a 220g, 56g, 29g Biocube, and 34g Solana. The 56g is my only freshwater tank right now.


----------

